# استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"
​








ينبغي على مستخدم الإنترنت اتخاذ القرار المناسب قبل الضغط على الرابط​ 

يعتقد فريق من العلماء بالولايات المتحدة أن استخدام شبكة الإنترنت ينشط الدماغ، على الأقل لدى الأشخاص متوسطي العمر أو المسنين. 
ووجد الفريق العلمي التابع لجامعة كاليفورنيا لوس أنجلس أن تصفح مواقع الشبكة يثير مراكز القرار والتفكير المعقد في الدماغ. 
وقال العلماء في الدراسة -التي نشروها بالمجلة الأمريكية للطب النفسي للمسنين إن مثل هذا النشاط قد يساعد على إبطاء التغيرات الجسمانية ذات العلاقة بالسن والتي تؤدي إلى تباطئ عمل الدماغ. 
فمع تقدم العمر يحصل عدد من التغيرات من بينها تضاؤل في نشاط الخلايا، الذي يمكن أن يؤثر بدوره على أداء الشخص. 
وقد أشارت بعض الدراسات إلى أن أنشطة عقلية من قبيل الكلمات المتقاطعة، قد تساعد على التقليص من مفعول مثل هذه التغيرات، و تضيف الدراسة الأخيرة تصفح مواقع الإنترنيت إلى هذه قائمة المنشطات العقلية. 
وأجريت الدراسة على 24 متطوعا تترواح أعمارهم مابين 55 سنة و 76، نصفهم على دراية كبيرة بالأنترنت، عكس الباقي. 
وقد خضع أفراد العينة إلى مسح إلكتروني للدماغ بينما كانوا يتصفحون الإنترنت، أو يقرؤون كتابا. 
وقد ظهر أن النشاطين يؤديان إلى نشاط في مناطق الدماغ التي تتحكم في ملكات اللغة والقراءة والذاكرة والبصر. 
لكن تصفح مواقع الإنترنت أثار مواضع في الدماغ لم تثرها مطالعة الكتب، ولكن لدى من ترسخت لديهم عادة تصفح الإنترنت. 

ويفسر العلماء ذلك بالقول إن استخدام الشبكة الإلكترونية يضع المستخدمين أمام عدة خيارات، للضغط على الرابط الذي سيوصلهم إلى المعلومات المرغوب فيها.

*المصدر :BBCArabic*
*تاريخ النشر : لثلاثاء 14 أكتوبر 2008 17:32 GMT*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> وقد ظهر أن النشاطين يؤديان إلى نشاط في مناطق الدماغ التي تتحكم في ملكات اللغة والقراءة والذاكرة والبصر.


*مشكورة اخت جيلان 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه جديده برضه *
*منك نستفيد *
*ميرسي يا جيجي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هيه دى المعلومات ولا بلاش 
معلومه راااااائعه يا جيلان 
مرسىىىىى ياباشا على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ​*مشكورة اخت جيلان
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



*يا لهوى يا خراشى انت غيرك اسمك يا فندم انت
طيب كدى احلى بقى هههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومه جديده برضه *
> *منك نستفيد *
> *ميرسي يا جيجي*​



*ميرسى يا قمر يا منورانى*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هيه دى المعلومات ولا بلاش
> معلومه راااااائعه يا جيلان
> مرسىىىىى ياباشا على المعلومه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*طبعا منت تلاقيك بقيت عبقرى دلؤتى
بس خلى بالك كل قاعدة ليها شواذ 
اكيد مش هيطمر يعنى :t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> وأجريت الدراسة على 24 متطوعا تترواح أعمارهم مابين 55 سنة و 76، نصفهم على دراية كبيرة بالأنترنت، عكس الباقي.
> وقد خضع أفراد العينة إلى مسح إلكتروني للدماغ بينما كانوا يتصفحون الإنترنت، أو يقرؤون كتابا.
> وقد ظهر أن النشاطين يؤديان إلى نشاط في مناطق الدماغ التي تتحكم في ملكات اللغة والقراءة والذاكرة والبصر.
> لكن تصفح مواقع الإنترنت أثار مواضع في الدماغ لم تثرها مطالعة الكتب، ولكن لدى من ترسخت لديهم عادة تصفح الإنترنت.
> ...


*عشان يعرفوا اد ايه الانترنت مفيد مش تضيع وقت هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا بت يا جيلى*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *عشان يعرفوا اد ايه الانترنت مفيد مش تضيع وقت هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا بت يا جيلى*​



*اه يا حبيبتى
نادى مامتك تقراه بقى 30:*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

غوغل وياهو ينمّيان نشاط الدماغ ويجعلانه أفضل








الدراسة تشجع كبار السنّ على مزيد استخدام الانترنت ولاسيما محركات البحث والألعاب​ 

(CNN)-- هل "الغوغلة" تجعلك أكثر ذكاءً؟.. بمعنى آخر: هل أنك تصبح أكثر ذكاءً بقدر ما تستخدم "ياهو" وغيره من أدوات البحث على الانترنت؟

دراسة حديثة تقول نعم، وتؤكّد أنّ نشاط الدماغ يتحسّن بقدر استخدام "غوغل" و"ياهو" وغيرهما.
وقارنت الدراسة التي أجرتها جامعة كاليفورنيا بين فئتين من مستخدمي الانترنت، كبار السنّ.
وقال الباحث غاري سمال، العالم في معهد الأعصاب "سيميل"، إنّ هناك مزيداً من الحاجة لتشغيل الدماغ بقدر ما نتقدم في السنّ."
وأضاف: "المؤكّد وفقاً للدراسة هو أنّ هذه التكنولوجيات الحديثة، ليس أمراً سيئاً في مجمل الأحوال، وأقله أنها تساعد على إبقاء الدماغ نشطاً."
واختار سمال عينتين من كبار السنّ، الأولى تشكّلت من أفراد تعدّ خبرتهم قليلة بالانترنت على عكس الثانية.


وما خلصت إليه الملاحظات هو أنّ النشاط العصبي لدى أعضاء الفريق الثاني كان بمقدار الضعف، مقارنة بنفس النشاط لدى أعضاء العينة الثانية.
وتمركز النشاط في جزء الدماغ الذي يتحكّم في اتخاذ القرارات وعمليات التفكير المعقدة، وفق ما أوضح سمال الذي أضاف أنه ليس بوسعه تحديد السبب المباشر في ذلك.
غير أنّه أضاف قائلاً: "الطريقة التي أنظر بها إلى هذا هو أنّه عندما نواجه تحديات ذهنية جديدة، فإننا لا نعرف كيف نتعامل معها، ولذلك فإننا لا نطلق على الدورات العصبية، وبمجرّد عثورنا على استراتيجية ممكنة لذلك فإننا نأمرها بأن تتحرك."
وشملت الدراسة 24 شخصاً تتراوح أعمارهم بين 55 و78 عاماً ولهم نفس الخصائص الجنسية والتربوية، وتمّ تقسيمهم إلى فريقين.
والفارق الوحيد بين الفريقين كان الخبرات في المجال التكنولوجي.
وطلب من المشاركين في الدراسة البحث في كيفية اختيار السيارات، أو البحث في الفوائد من تناول الحلوى وشرب القهوة.
كما طلب منهم أيضاً قراءة صفحات تمّ ترتيبها على الانترنت على شكل كتاب.

وقال سمال: "الحدّ الأدنى عندما يقرأ الكبار الكتب، هو أننا نرى مناطق في الدماغ تعمل بكيفية لا تفاجئك، حيث أنّ أغلبها هو الذي يتحكم في حركة الأعين، وكذلك تلك التي تتحكم في اللغة والقراءة."
وأضاف: "عندما يبحثون في الانترنت، فإنهم يستخدمون نفس المناطق في الدماغ، ولكن هناك نشاطاً أكثر ولاسيما في الجزء الأمامي، الذي يتحكم في اتخاذ القرارات، ولكن ذلك تبين لنا أنه لا يظهر إلا على الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بخبرات سابقة في الانترنت."


*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : (GMT+04:00) - 15/10/08*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*بت يا جى جى لسه حالا قريه الخبر ده وكنت هحطهولك يالا الى سبق يا بطه*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بت يا جى جى لسه حالا قريه الخبر ده وكنت هحطهولك يالا الى سبق يا بطه*​



*تسلمى يا بطوط
انا وانتى واحد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلوما ت جديده فعلاً ميررررسى ياجيجى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *معلوما ت جديده فعلاً ميررررسى ياجيجى وربنا يباركك​*


*
انتى الى وجودك نور يا قمرة
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

*دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*



_



_​
_يعتقد فريق من العلماء بالولايات المتحدة أن استخدام شبكة الإنترنت ينشط الدماغ، على الأقل لدى الأشخاص متوسطي العمر أو المسنين. _
_ووجد الفريق العلمي التابع لجامعة كاليفورنيا لوس أنجلس أن تصفح مواقع الشبكة يثير مراكز القرار والتفكير المعقد في الدماغ. _
_وقال العلماء في الدراسة - التي نشروها بالمجلة الأمريكية للطب النفسي للمسنين إن مثل هذا النشاط قد يساعد على إبطاء التغيرات الجسمانية ذات العلاقة بالسن والتي تؤدي إلى تباطئ عمل الدماغ. _
_فمع تقدم العمر يحصل عدد من التغيرات من بينها تضاؤل في نشاط الخلايا، الذي يمكن أن يؤثر بدوره على أداء الشخص. _
_وقد أشارت بعض الدراسات إلى أن أنشطة عقلية من قبيل الكلمات المتقاطعة، قد تساعد على التقليص من مفعول مثل هذه التغيرات، و تضيف الدراسة الأخيرة تصفح مواقع الإنترنت إلى هذه قائمة المنشطات العقلية. _
_وأجريت الدراسة على 24 متطوعا تترواح أعمارهم مابين 55 سنة و 76، نصفهم على دراية كبيرة بالأنترنت، عكس الباقي. _
_وقد خضع أفراد العينة إلى مسح إلكتروني للدماغ بينما كانوا يتصفحون الإنترنت، أو يقرؤون كتابا. _
_وقد ظهر أن النشاطين يؤديان إلى نشاط في مناطق الدماغ التي تتحكم في ملكات اللغة والقراءة والذاكرة والبصر. _
_لكن تصفح مواقع الإنترنت أثار مواضع في الدماغ لم تثرها مطالعة الكتب، ولكن لدى من ترسخت لديهم عادة تصفح الإنترنت. _
_ويفسر العلماء ذلك بالقول إن استخدام الشبكة الإلكترونية يضع المستخدمين أمام عدة خيارات، للضغط على الرابط الذي سيوصلهم إلى المعلومات المرغوب فيها._


_المصدر_
_دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"_​


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

*ممممممم تمام
قريت موضوع شبيه ليه خاص بالاطفال كمان انه بينمى ذكائهم
حتى ابسط حاجة بالنت وهى التصفح مفيدة ولكن طبعا الاستخدام المتوسط لكل شىء مهم
شكرا تونى لمواضيعك الرائعة*


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

*



 ولكن طبعا الاستخدام المتوسط لكل شىء مهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_فعلا _
_شكرا كتييير جيلان
يسلملى مرورك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

شكرا توني علي الخبر
بقينا بنعمل حاجة مفيدة
كويس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الوادي 3 (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا توني علي الخبر​
> 
> بقينا بنعمل حاجة مفيدة
> كويس​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
_ميرسى كتييير يا بيشو_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*



الوادي 3 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله​


 
_ميرسى كتييير يا الوادى
يسلملى مرورك
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

معلومه اكثر من راااااااائعه يا تونى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

_شكرا كتييير كوكو
يسلملى مرورك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*

مثل ما قالت جيلان الإعتدال في كل شيء واجب
شكرا يا توني سلام ونعمة​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه​*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
_شكرا كتييير كوك
يسلملى مرورك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: دراسة أمريكية: استخدام الإنترنت "جيد للدماغ"*



fouad78 قال:


> مثل ما قالت جيلان الإعتدال في كل شيء واجب​
> 
> شكرا يا توني سلام ونعمة​


 
_اكيد طبعا _
_شكرا كتييير فؤاد
يسلملى مرورك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2009)

*
تم الدمج للتكرار


*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا جيلى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## جيلان (9 مايو 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب وليم باشا منورررر *


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا ماى مورا على مرورك
منورة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 مايو 2009)

دايما بسمع النت مضيعة وقت بس الموضوع دا مختلف تماما ههههه

مرسي عالموضوع الجميل
محبتي​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا للكل على المرور الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتكو*


----------



## sara A (11 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميلة*
*ميرسى جيلان *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (13 يونيو 2009)

*نورتى ساارة*


----------



## كوك (15 يونيو 2009)

*معلومه رائعه جدا*
*وتسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كوك على المرور
الف شكر*


----------

